# SouthWestern MI RGS/Michigan Sportsman Meet and Greet



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

*Southwestern MI** RGS Chapter/Michigan Sportsman Meet and Greet*​ ​ *You are cordially invited to spend a day of sporting clays, skeet, or trap!*​ 
*When:* February 25th, 2007, Registration starts @ 0930!​ *Where:* Centerline of Calhoun County (address below)​ *Contact:* Dave Dyer @ 269-665-7713 or [email protected] to reserve your spot or for more information​ Centerline offers 5 trap fields, 4 skeet fields, and a 10 station sporting clay course. Lunch and beverages will be available for minimal cost at the Club House!​ ​ *Cost: *
Sporting Clays 
- $15/50 targets 
- $25/100 targets
Skeet and Trap 
- $4/per round

Centerline of Calhoun County
23100 13 Mile RD
Bellevue, MI 49021
269-763-2079
www.centerlineofcalhoun.org


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

Getting closer.....anyone wanting to commit yet?? If we have enough participation would consider providing a framed print for a card raffle.......

Dave


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

This Sunday....hope some can make it!
Dave


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

ttt...one last time....

Dave


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Wish I could make it but I'm a little far away for that. Myself and another member of the forum (Hick47) are on the Skeet Club Team in Montrose. We actually started to sharpen our shooting skills come duck season. Good Luck on the turnout though!


----------

